# Swordfish Slump Over



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Fished Dec 3-4. Our fishing trip started almost tragic when my two brother in law were almost ran over by a semi truck who fell asleep crossing into their lane on hwy 65. After picking them up, we arrived at in Gulf Breeze around 3 am feeling really blessed to have them unhurt. Really scary stuff! I called off the trip and they both looked at me as if I caused another tragic moment for them. Due to a late start, we decided on a overnighter to have a good chance to fill the box.

I figured there would be tons of boat at the floaters with this weather window falling on the weekend so on to plan B. We trolled some nice weed lines from the Elbow toward the steps with nothing to show for our efforts. It felt strange as if it was spring fishing instead of winter. I would love to ask someone why the Mahi Mahi fry are hatching now on the endless amount of grass in the winter. Did they delay the hatch because of the oil?

We swordfished the rest of the night and I'm very happy to report a successful landing of a creature I love the most. We went 1 for 4 that night with a sword bite every 30 mins the first 2 hrs. On our second drift, Hans notices my deep 300 ft rig flashing on the surface. I try quickly to come tight but it jumped out of the water and pulled the hook off. He pulled the 5 lbs weight all the way up so I had no clue what was happening. What a fun night. We had a whale near us , a small 30 lbs sword swim up to our lights and red squid all night.

The next morning we filled the box with bottom fish on a spot where we marked squid during the night. I believe the deep fish move out deeper in the winter time. Let's all pray for another weather window. As all of you experience the same sea conditions, the front came in 12 hrs earlier than forecasted. We turned around 11 and very happy that we did.

Jeff Choe


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

More pictures


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

wow, nice mess of fish!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like a great trip, how deep were you bottom fishing?


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Man that sure looks fun, nice haul. Tile and Sword, some of my favorite eats.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Jeff, looks like yall had a great trip! As long as you have a boat your family will never go hungry!! sorry i did not touch base with you before we headed out Fri, I did not know you guys were going out.

Robert


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Jeff - all those pics are great and it's great to see all the smiles. But the last pic was best of all - Swordfish, Snowys, Golden Tilefish and snapper. We're not talking Smorgasbord here - we're talking SuperSmorg!

Mark
Catch-All


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Trip Capt. Jeff! Wat to go on the Broadbill. Thats one of the best looking fish boxes I have ever seen. Thirteen long tail seabass lobsta man... Great trip!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Jeff. I'm glad the sword-less streak is now over. Whats up with the 1-4 though? Just kidding


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet. those super bottom fish are so cool to see.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff,
I am totally jealous. However, you better put those grouper back in. There is something wrong with their eyes. It probably has something to do with all that crude oil. Don't eat those things !!!

Look closely and you will also see that they have tag on them with my name on it...damn it !


----------

